# Ideas on a lightbar?



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking about something along the lines of this for mine:

Behind the grille.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

You may want to look up the off road VW Rabbit. I cannot find his ~30 page build thread with more specifics, but this has a good overview of what he has done.

VW Rabbit Forum " Off-Road Rabbit" Volkswagen Rabbit Owners Club


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

I love that look, do you think the mount would fit? Would probably have to retro fit it with the bumper off.

I'd rather have them exposed so I can remove them if I need to, plus I like the exposed look better.

Behind the grille is cool for trucks and mustangs though


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Westin makes, I think a Universal Light bar. Just different brackets sets are purchased for a particular application.


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome, now it's a matter of budgeting and saving up


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/29953-hella-lights.html


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres the bar. Just not sure on a bracket kit for our cruze.


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm sure I could make it work. Would have to remove the bumper of course to find proper mounting points


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

LED is the new ish. 

Trail Worthy Fab :: LED Light Bars

close up pics.
TWF LED Light Bars - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

crap ton of other vendors as well. 

Lighting and Electronics - Pirate4x4.Com : 4x4 and Off-Road Forum


----------



## indyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

I like those LED bars, just no idea where I'd mount it.....


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

indyvette said:


> I like those LED bars, just no idea where I'd mount it.....


Quick photoshop job of where I'd put it.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

o and this 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/85009-half-done-my-build.html


----------

